# Two weeks in France



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Heres an update or our trip--- trying to update website
We set off for Dover on Saturday 23 june stayed overnight at Canterbury Aire then down to Dover for 1.15pm crossing arrived France 2.45 ish was going to stay a couple of days in Boulogne but decided to carry on making our way to the Normandy beach sites.Sunday night we got as far as Rouen and stopped on the banks of the Seine ..Monday we carried on towards Caen.We did hit a couple of tolls en route but it was only inexperience and a lack of knowledge of the motorways but manages to avoid them after this first 2 days (total toll cost 17.20 Euros)Decided not to go into Caen as it would be too busy so took the Pegasus bridge and coast rd to Juno Beach, Gold Beachstopped on outskirts of Arromanches on an aire on the clifftops close to the 360 cinema ,at about 2pm had to move into village itself as wild was gale force and we thought it might tip the van over so stayed in aire in village with about another 20 vans.Next day travelled to Mont St Micheal staying on car park in front of the Mont with a trip into bayeux to visit the town and tapestry on route.From the Mont we then decided to head south a bit hoping the weather would improve .We did intend to stay in Rennes but it was very busy and the aire that was listed turned out to be a car park in front of a block of flats so we carried on to a lovely little municipal aire in St Just on the D177 towards Redon (another listed aire we couldnt find was in Messac again a lovely little village but the aire was nowhere to be found.)We carried on south into St Nazaire where we passed the largest gipsy site i've ever seen,must have been 200 on field going in,was very busy trafic wise and again aire we were taken to was a block of flats so carried on to Porchinet/La Baule. Decide to stay for a couple of days.Then back up the coast via Vannes and L'orient bck into Normandy stopping agan at the Mont ST Michael and then a proper look at the Normandy landing Beaches into Calais and then home.4 nights on site the rest on aires or wildcamping £230 in deisel ,1,700miles £55 in site fees and a very good 2 weeks despite the rain.
Rob


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Rob

I've split this from the topic 'Off to France' as it's a different subject and can stand alone.
It may generate more interest.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*France*

Hello there,

Sounds like a great trip, shame about the weather I guess.

From all the places you stayed, can I ask where the nicest was?

Trev.


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

autostratus said:


> Rob
> 
> I've split this from the topic 'Off to France' as it's a different subject and can stand alone.
> It may generate more interest.


Ok thanks
Rob


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: France*



teemyob said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Sounds like a great trip, shame about the weather I guess.
> 
> ...


Trev 
Dont think there was just one,Rouen,Bayeaux,Mont st Michel must be seen,Arromances for the Normandy landing beaches and all the towns from Porchinet/La Baule(St Tropez of the atlantic coast) to L'orient, another couple of places Fougeres and St Lo we would have maybe spent more time in but while wandering round we were not comfortable with some of the locals.Did go through some of the bigger cities but the traffic was a bit of a nightmare St Malo and Rennes to name 2 so after this kept to smaller towns,also even tho we had the 2007 aires guide the ones in the cities wern't to be found.Trying to put most on website with pics but as Jaine is taking her driving test shortly she is using the computor for online theory training so have to do it in bits
Rob


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Rob/Trev,

Our favourite Aires were, La Malleraye Sur Seine, at Rouen, and Le Mont St Michele. St Malo as a town was very nice, but didn't stay there.

Jock.


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

JockandRita said:


> Hi Rob/Trev,
> 
> Our favourite Aires were, La Malleraye Sur Seine, at Rouen, and Le Mont St Michele. St Malo as a town was very nice, but didn't stay there.
> 
> Jock.


Stopped at Mont and like you didnt stop St Malo but stopped here in Rouen


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

rebbyvid said:


> JockandRita said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Rob/Trev,
> ...


Hi Rob,

Is that a photo taken from the Aire that you stayed on at Rouen?

If it is, it's not the same Aire that we were on, but it still looks the business.

Jock.


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Wasn't an aire Jock more just a wildcamping spot.no facilities,have put it in the database on wildcamping sites.Heres another pic with clouds that follwed us everywhere.
Rob


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

rebbyvid said:


> Wasn't an aire Jock more just a wildcamping spot.no facilities,have put it in the database on wildcamping sites.Heres another pic with clouds that follwed us everywhere.
> Rob


It still looks the biz, and very handy for the town. 

Jock.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We went same time as you, decided to set off Friday night though as we were ready and raring to go, this meant we were able to get a crossing at 4.45am 8O 
After a couple of hours kip in an Aire we headed for Caen but diverted up to the coast to Cabourg, lovely site overlooking the prom and sea. After that we set off towards Nantes and stopped a couple of nights in Blain on a site overlooking the Chateau, we had now travelled 750miles from home and had not spoken to any english people, but as we pulled into this site the woman in the caravan in front of us got out took one look at me and said 'I know you, you work in the chemist in the village' turns out they live 1/2 mile away from us! - small world. 
From there we went to the island 'Noirmoutier' (via the bridge) stayed at a site near the main town, it was lovely here, beautiful beaches and plenty of cycle paths, stayed for 5 nights and left via the causeway (a bit scary). 
After a couple of nights near Angers we headed back up to the coast to 'Honfleur' - very pretty.
Then home 'Le Harve' - Portsmouth taking in a car show for the weekend at Malvern and meeting up with 'the kids', this being the sunniest 2 days that we had had in 2 weeks :roll: 
All that said we had a great time and will go back again,  
1300 miles and about £230 in petrol
Alison


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Glad you enjoyed it Alison ,we didnt get as far down as you got to Pochinet/La Baule then was debating La Rochelle or
the Loire Valley but ended up staying 3/4 days round La Baule so then went back up the Brittany Coast
Rob


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We nearly stayed at La Baule, but as a couple of people here had mentioned how lovely the Vendee islands were we thought we would try one.
There are so many places to see, will just have to go back :wink: 
And hopefully the weather may be better next time, although I still managed to get quite a tan despite the clouds!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

J99Dub said:


> (clipped) There are so many places to see, will just have to go back :wink:


Hear hear Alison.

You are so right.

We won't travel so far (La Rochelle) next time we visit France, unless I can persuade Rita to give up the dreaded work, and extend the tour. :roll: :roll: :roll:

Jock.


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

totally agree Jock ,and i think i will try a shorter crossing next time .Dover -Calais was cheap but the drive over to Brittany was a pain
Rob


----------

